

Lauren Ipsum and the Wandering Salesman - aristus
http://carlos.bueno.org/2011/10/wandering.html

======
svmegatron
I can't wait to read this book. After reading the sample chapter I think it
will become required reading for CS nerds who want to explain why they like
computer science to their families and friends.

